# My new Heavenly!!



## Savo

Thanks to Gangstarrrr in this thread  I now have a Heavenly. It still needs a better clean but here are a few pics anyway, I have a few questions too 

















I have no idea how old the machine is other than an inspection sticker on the inside of it from 2007 but could mean anything, The portafilter only came with a single basket and blacking plate for back flushing so is it ok to use the double basket off my Gaggia? can i modify it far a double spout? They seller would not budge an inch from the £395 asking price for it but hopefully I will be able to sell the grinder & ko box to get a few quid back quickly. Now to figure out how to work it. LOL


----------



## Glenn

Your Gaggia Baskets should fit nicely. If not then almost any other aftermarket basket should fit.

How long since the machine was last in use?


----------



## 4085

If you ring fracino with the serial they will tell you about it. I might have a pf double knocking around, but as often as not the spouts are inter changeable. I think I also have a parts diagram. They are simple machines mechanically!


----------



## glevum

Looks like a nice deep drip tray on these, but why so few drainage holes?


----------



## Savo

dfk41 said:


> If you ring fracino with the serial they will tell you about it. I might have a pf double knocking around, but as often as not the spouts are inter changeable. I think I also have a parts diagram. They are simple machines mechanically!


Thanks the spout would be great if you have one











glevum said:


> Looks like a nice deep drip tray on these, but why so few drainage holes?


Surprisingly its really thin with an empty space below!


----------



## 4085

Savo, can you take a photo of the pf looking down so I can see the lug position please


----------



## Savo

Is this ok?










Just used it for the first time & it went pretty well but I had to really tighten up the pf to stop it leaking round the edge, this didn't happen earlier when I was back flushing, could it be caused by using the gaggia basket & there were coffee grinds in the bottom of the cup so it still needs a better clean. Steaming the milk was brilliant! The hot water tap spits out mostly steam when trying to fill a cup of hot water, is this normal? Also at one point the machine started beeping at me, not why


----------



## glevum

That needs some serious Puly Caff. Well done to Dave for helping out


----------



## 4085

It beebs normally to say the water is low.

  

Any of these any good?


----------



## Glenn

Savo said:


> The hot water tap spits out mostly steam when trying to fill a cup of hot water, is this normal? Also at one point the machine started beeping at me, not why


Yes, the hot water will start to steam but will fill the cup after a while.

Low water alarm indicated by the beeping. Fill up before pulling anymore shots.


----------



## painty

Congrats Savo, you've put together a nice setup











Savo said:


> Surprisingly its really thin with an empty space below!


Yea, that's the main shortcoming with these :/ It needs someone to get the tig welder out and fabricate a nice deep replacement, there would be a ready market.


----------



## Savo

Thanks for that, I don't know what I need, the spout would screw off the pf i have but I don't what size the thread is. Anything that was suitable for 2 cups would do.


----------



## 4085

Do you want a handle and double spout for a fiver? Just pm me your address then as I cleared out my inbox! If you just want a double spout, you can have one as I have three. the threads will all be the same


----------



## painty

There is a secondhand replacement double-spout PF on eeb for 25 notes

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171037832846

though wallet fatigue may have set in by now









edit - ^ good deal dfk


----------



## Savo

Wallet fatigue haha. I am at the end of my overdraft with no money till near the end of the month! Thankfully the ccard still works







Is it sad that I keep heading back into the kitchen for another wee polish? I'll send u a pm now dfk.


----------



## Savo

dfk41 said:


> Do you want a handle and double spout for a fiver? Just pm me your address then as I cleared out my inbox! If you just want a double spout, you can have one as I have three. the threads will all be the same


Thanks, the double spout arrived today & is now attached!


----------



## kensalman

It's a beautiful looking machine though


----------



## Spukey

painty said:


> Congrats Savo, you've put together a nice setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, that's the main shortcoming with these :/ It needs someone to get the tig welder out and fabricate a nice deep replacement, there would be a ready market.


Problem is if the drip tray was any deeper it would spill when removed. To get the drip tray out you have to tilt it so as not to knock into he water release from the group head (solonoid). If the tray was deeper it would probably spill when tilted.


----------



## jimbow

The older Cherub designs suffered from the same problem. The solution was to make the drip tray a drawer type of affair rather than the drop-in design used currently.


----------

